# SUP love Stand Up Paddle boards on their way!



## Whitewater Tube Co. (Apr 23, 2010)

We have some really nice looking and great riding Stand Up Paddle boards from SUP love on their way to our shop in Boulder. Be the first to rent or buy one of the SUP love Adventure 11'2" paddle boards. They should arrive at the shop on wednesday or thursday of next week. 

Sup love adventure 11'2" stand up paddle board for sale - used rental board


----------

